# 106 Temp-2 week old lamb Updated with poo pic



## RemudaOne (Oct 19, 2012)

I've got a two week old lamb with 106 temp.  Only symptoms are he's a bit hunched up.  Nursing well just not with the usual enthusiasm, urinating well.  Haven't seen him poo but I haven't seen his brother poo either and he's acting fine.  His eye lids are nice and pink.  Dam had her CDT prior to lambing.  Any suggestions?  I have antibiotics but not sure of the dosage. Any info is appreciated


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 19, 2012)

If you have Banamine, I would get that into him.


----------



## RemudaOne (Oct 19, 2012)

I have it, oral and paste.  What dosage on each?


----------



## RemudaOne (Oct 19, 2012)

Make that INJECTABLE and paste


----------



## RemudaOne (Oct 19, 2012)

I have a call in to my equine vet.  He's going to confer with another vet that has had more recent education regarding sheep medicine.  Although the dam did get the CDT, I am afraid it might be enterotoxemia......She's got an absolute ton of milk.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 19, 2012)

Banamine injected is 1cc per 100 lbs.

Do you have C&D antitoxin? I would get that into the lamb too.


----------



## RemudaOne (Oct 19, 2012)

Gave banamine paste and got the c&d antitoxin into him.  Waiting for the freaking vet to get back to me to let me know which anitibiotic to use. I also emailed Dr. Kennedy at Pipestone.  Hopefully one of them will get backto me SOON!


----------



## RemudaOne (Oct 19, 2012)

Well, my vet called and said he had two doses of excede antibiotic drawn and waiting for me. I've not heard of this antibiotic but I gave one injection today and if he's not better by then, another injection in 4 days. He is perkier, most likely due to the banamine reducing the fever. I've got them penned up with only kind of coarse coastal hay in for the ewe and water..... I also gave his twin the antitoxin. I guess all we can do now is wait and see. 

I'm open to any other comments or suggestions....


----------



## RemudaOne (Oct 19, 2012)

Dr Kennedy emailed to say that I should give him LA200 subq AND orally. She's already had the excede subq but I will give him the LA200 orally today as well.


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 19, 2012)

Oh Kristi!!!!  No advice here...but lots of good wishes and wish I could help you in person and give you real hugs


----------



## SheepGirl (Oct 19, 2012)

My ewe, about 2 yrs ago, had a 105.9 fever. Vet said 5cc 2x/day (10cc total per day) for 5 days of Pen G (IM).

But since your vet got back to you I would go with their recommendation.

Good luck!


----------



## RemudaOne (Oct 19, 2012)

Well, he is truly doped up at this point. He got 3cc of the Excede subq, a bit of banamine, and I gave him 1cc of LA 200 orally. I went ahead and turned them back out into the paddock. He seems to feel better but it's hard to know how much of it is the banamine. I still have not seen him poop. His brother produced a tiny poo while I was out there earlier. 

It really does seem to be digestive as when he was humped up it was decidedly above his abdomen rather than the middle of his back. He and his brother are just starting to sample grass, hay and alfalfa. I wonder if something just hasn't agreed with him.... But then there's the fever..... I haven't changed anything with feeding his mom but we have gotten some rain so there's a tiny bit more green out there. Not in any stretch of the imagination could it be called "lush". 

Aww well, I could guess and guess till the cows come home but at this point, other than some NutriDrench which I'll give him in the morning, I think I've done all that can be done. I'll just keep an eye on him and keep fingers and toes crossed. Thanks for the comments, suggestions and support.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Oct 19, 2012)

I suspect it may be navel or joint ill.  Did you dip his cord in 7% iodine?  The antibiotics will help, but you may want to mention it to your vet.  If your ewes were given CD/T before lambing, he's probably covered.


----------



## RemudaOne (Oct 19, 2012)

Aggie, yup navels were dipped. 

My husband and I were just out there watching him and he finally poo'ed. I've never seen baby poo like this. Take a look, the first pic is how I found it, in the second one I had turned it over with a stick. 












Any ideas??


----------



## SheepGirl (Oct 19, 2012)

Mucous-y poop to me says internal parasites or in some cases coccidiosis. But I think he's a bit young for either issue. Maybe the mucous in the poop is a type of scours, maybe due to a bacterial infection (hence the temp)? hmmmmm


----------



## Bridgemoof (Oct 19, 2012)

So sorry to hear this Remuda! It must be one of the cute lambs we just saw pics of being born. You have acted quickly, hopefully you have been able to help him with your quick response!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 19, 2012)

Excede is a great antibiotic. I keep it on hand. You may want to make sure it is ok to give both Excede and LA200. 

How old is this lamb. The poop looks like tapeworms or some type of stomach parasite.


----------



## RemudaOne (Oct 19, 2012)

The lamb is fifteen days today. I got to the poo just after it hit the ground. The white part seemed almost like tissue. It was very thick and none of it was..... Moving. I probably should have scooped it up to take to the vet tomorrow, but I didn't. 

As far as wormers, I have valbazen, ivermectin, cydectin, safeguard for sheep and goats, and prohibit here. I am loath to use the prohibit due to the possibility of overdose though. Especially since he's so young. We're the first sheep people on this land as far as I know and so far, when I've needed it, the ivermectin has done great. I've had sheep here since spring of 2011. If you think worming would be worthwhile, I'm happy to do it. Which product and what dosage for such a small guy?

Thanks again for the well wishes. He seems to want to fight this thing, is nursing and pretty active, just not as playful as his brother was this evening when the temps cooled off.  He has no lameness at all.

ETA: spelling errors


----------



## Bridgemoof (Oct 20, 2012)

Remuda just a thought after seeing that poo...it's almost like the milk is coagulating. Have you checked the mother to see if she is okay?  Milk her a bit and see if her milk looks and smells okay. Maybe take her temp as well? Of course there being two lambs and one is okay, I'd probably rule out the mother as a source of the problem, but that poo is milky looking weird! Looks like he is having trouble digesting her milk.

Please let us know how he is doing this morning!


----------



## RemudaOne (Oct 20, 2012)

Thanks Bridge . I'm going to try your suggestions when my husband gets up and around this morning. I've kind of wondered the same thing but then dismissed it. She has been letting them nurse for (in my mind) really long periods of time. When they come off of her, they usually have serious milk mustaches. But we're going to find out what's going on for sure now that you've voiced a concern as well. 

As far as how he's doing this morning.... I'm going to say that I am very cautiously optimistic. It's 57 degrees here and he's not shivering. Yesterday at 48 he was. He IS attempting a little bit of play with his mom and brother but he's far from being himself. I'll take his temp again as well as his moms and can't hurt to get his brothers too. I'm going to give him a little bit of NutriDrench as well. 

What do I do for the ewe if her milk is messed up??  I have milk replacer for the lambs if that's what I need to do for them. Thanks again, so much, for your concern and suggestions. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Oct 20, 2012)

I guess if her milk is messed up, you will have 2 bottle babies on our hands, llo. The milk replacer should be fine for them. I don't know that much about mastisis if that's what it is.


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 20, 2012)

Well...I am at a loss with any info after typing in a description of those poo photos and researching last night and this morning 

Was hoping to find some info quickly and share the links, but no luck.  

Hope your little guy pulls through and you figure out what's up!


----------



## RemudaOne (Oct 20, 2012)

Thank you Bon and Bridge . I did take temps this morning and mom and the other lamb are normal. Sicko still has 103.8 BUT it was only down to 105.2 the last time I took it yesterday. So I'm cheered by that. I checked moms milk and it looks to be fine. I gave sicko a couple of cc of the NutriDrench. Here's a 30 second video of him about a half hour later. 

http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g...C-B60A-F99211BE107D-8533-00000C667E350F73.mp4

He's the one tormenting his older half brother. I'm still guarded in my optimism cause I know that NutriDrench can really pack a punch but he continued to play for a while then he and his twin went to grazing with mom. I rather expected him to wear himself out pretty quickly but it wasn't the case. I also found a thick booger in his nose this morning. At this point, there's so many random symptoms that my head is spinning but as long as he's headed in the right direction, that's great.

Bon, if the link doesn't work for you, PM me your email address and I'll try sending it that way. Thanks again so much, for your trouble and support.


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 20, 2012)

Well nuts...again my computer shows it as "broken" and won't open your video and I was really looking forward to seeing your little guy doing better!!!!

I have no links to send...could not find anything remotely close to your photo at all...a sick lamb and full description of how the poop looked...yup...researching lamb poop and nothing with any of lamb diseases had that kind of poop...but, did find sites with full descriptions of the four kinds of dog vomit with photos 

Sounds hopeful for that little guy...and now a nose booger?  Wish they had night classes here at the Community College on vet stuff related to sheep because I'd take them for sure.  

Keep us posted and really hope he gets better quickly!!!


----------



## RemudaOne (Oct 20, 2012)

Here you go Bonnie . He seems really good this evening. You'd think he would see me and run the other direction but I guess we've *bonded* ha!







He's still nursing well but with much more enthusiasm and gusto. Keep your fingers crossed


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 20, 2012)

Thanks for the photo...he is just too cute 

So glad is doing better and keeping my fingers and toes crossed!!!!!  You are such a good sheepie mommie


----------



## Bridgemoof (Oct 21, 2012)

Aww he's such a cutie! I'm glad he's doing better. Yay!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Oct 22, 2012)

At 15 days old I seriously doubt it's internal parasites. Could just be some weird mucousy poop and you happened to catch it.  Still could be naval or joint ill if his cord was dipped, I've seen it in lambs with cords dipped before.  Could have been an early case of pneumonia...who knows.  I'm glad he's on the upswing though!


----------



## RemudaOne (Oct 22, 2012)

LOL, exactly Aggie! Who knows..... Looks like he's back to 100% at this point and of course, that's what's important . Amazing little creatures, when I first found him with 106, thought he was a goner for sure.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 22, 2012)

He is too cute. Glad he is doing better. By the way, you would be surprised how fast they can get some parasites. I have treated 15-20 day old crias and they had parasites. Doesn't happen often but when they start out immediately mouthing stuff from the ground, it can happen. A friend of mine had a cria that died from Meningeal Worm. Since M worm has an incubation period of 60 days, it was figured out that this cria picked it up at 5 days old.


----------



## Goatfan4life (Nov 20, 2012)

Yikes! I am not certain but that poo sure looks gross. But, then again, what did I expect?


----------



## RemudaOne (Nov 20, 2012)

It's all good, lamb recovered completely


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 20, 2012)

Glad to hear all is well.


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 21, 2012)

Very happy to hear that!!!!!!  You have had more than your fair share of problems...time for some easy sailing with your sheepies I'd say


----------

